# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  3D/ 2D Visualization of my common nightmare [might be disturbing for some!!]

## nutriman

Hi Lucid dreamers, PLEASE READ BEFORE WATCHING, thanks.

I don't have nightmares very often but if I do usually the same
type of ghosts appear.  ::?: 

Since I got a little aquainted with LD I'm sure I would
recognize these zombies as a strong dreamsign to induce LDing.*
Although it creeps me out I'm going to face them and ask them questions
like it is recommended to overcome one's fear, I think it's important.

* Well it didn't work out the first time, but I'm sure I will now!

In order to provoke the next nightmare I strongly occupied my mind
visually with the topic and made an image using 3D and 2D techniques
(I work as a freelance 3D artist, that helped  :wink2:  ).
Writing about it should further get my mind set.

I think this is a decent representation of what my nightmares look like.
This might be as disturbing for some people as it is for me,
if you consider it inappropriate pls. delete,
but if I can't share my thoughts about it here.... where else can I?

See what I see

Thank you for sharing your ideas.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Looks cool!  Oh wait, um.... I think it would be a strong dreamsign, but you should always have a way to wake yourself up if it gets too real.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Great artwork!

----------


## iLucid

shes a ugly one aint she  :smiley: 

good picture

but i wouldnt reli wana meet her in a dream and then try and talk to her, i can imagen her just screaming at me with a amazingly high pitched voice lol

----------


## Bonsay

Cool render. Might I ask which software you're using?  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

SCAREH1

Good artwork though  :tongue2:

----------


## shank918

wow.... i had a dream w/ a ghost that looked like that when i was a kid. still scares me sometimes but it helped me to really look at her and see how ugly she really was and turn the fear in to laughter. i had this dream about 5 times. When you see her again just start to laugh cause she is so ugly..... Thats what would help me out. Might not help you dont know.... im still new to this

----------


## Binsk

Oh wow, that is freaky. That gives me the spooks just as a PICTURE, I think I would have a heart attack if I saw that in a dream! Great artwork though, from an artistic view I find the picture quite beautiful. (I am loving the shadows, and the windows are unique)

----------


## Euthanatos

> wow.... i had a dream w/ a ghost that looked like that when i was a kid. still scares me sometimes but it helped me to really look at her and see how ugly she really was and turn the fear in to laughter. i had this dream about 5 times. When you see her again just start to laugh cause she is so ugly..... Thats what would help me out. Might not help you dont know.... im still new to this



Dexter personally would not recommend this.  Dexter feels respect for history & his ancestors.  Once approached and communicated with however they may be embraced with humor and then love.

Humor is the bridge between Fear & Love.  Respect and Fear are the same emotion in altered conception.  Dexter would think reduction of fear to respect and veneration would be necessary before bridging the gap with humor.

Dexter says this because:

 Fear:Respect::Hate:Love

If one prematurely bridged the gap one might encounter Hate which could be traumatic and unproductive.

Even so, do not take Dexters word for it.  If there is hate somewhere that needs to be confronted bridging the gap with humor between Fear and Hate could still be productive.  Use one's intuition and go with the flow is Dexter's true inclination.

One's emotional reaction to graphic and profound images is the indicative factor of what must be done.  Dexter recommends analyzing source of emotional reaction.  The unconscious in the source of emotional reaction.  This is indicative of Trauma which is the most common reason things end up in the shadow but even so sometimes it is but forgetfulness that places thoughts there.

----------


## Corpse

Wow, that's amazing art work!

----------


## nutriman

> Cool render. Might I ask which software you're using?



That was made in cinema4d and a bit of photoshop for the touch up.

Thanks alot folks for the replies, really gives me some confidence
to face this terrbile thing.


Hmmm but ever since I posted about it
this common dream sign of mine hasn't come back...

Am I through with it? Let's see...

----------


## jedimind

> Dexter personally would not recommend this. Dexter feels respect for history & his ancestors. Once approached and communicated with however they may be embraced with humor and then love.
> 
> Humor is the bridge between Fear & Love. Respect and Fear are the same emotion in altered conception. Dexter would think reduction of fear to respect and veneration would be necessary before bridging the gap with humor.
> 
> Dexter says this because:
> 
> Fear:Respect::Hate:Love
> 
> If one prematurely bridged the gap one might encounter Hate which could be traumatic and unproductive.
> ...



Are you seriously referring to yourself in the third person?

----------


## simpo

Dark but great artwork. Scary...

----------


## Niddiboy

thanx to your artwork it is now 5am and i viewed it at 9pm...that image is still haunting me....

the mind is a powerful thing

----------

